
Write a Compiler in Python - The Experiment Begins - ColinWright
http://dabeaz.blogspot.com/2012/01/compiler-experiment-begins.html
======
mdwrigh2
PLY is a wonderful toolkit. I used it to write a compiler for ice9 (some made
up language used for teaching) that compiled down to JVM bytecode (using
Jasmin) for my compilers class.

See the code here: <https://github.com/mdwrigh2/pyice>

~~~
fuzzix
Different class of thing altogether, but a BASIC compiler targeting the ZX
Spectrum implemented with Python/PLY:

[http://www.boriel.com/software/the-zx-basic-
compiler/?lang=e...](http://www.boriel.com/software/the-zx-basic-
compiler/?lang=en)

------
petercooper
As reference, Vidar Hokstad has been writing a series about writing a compiled
in Ruby for the past couple of years: <http://www.hokstad.com/compiler>

------
alf
Coincidentally, preparing for my compilers class this semester, I was just
wondering if it would be easier to write in Python instead of SML, which the
class uses. I was just looking into PLY while googling around. Really cool
that Beazley would do this, although for purely selfish reasons I wish he
would release the material sooner :p

~~~
bronxbomber92
Is he going to release the material? The class (which includes the course
notes) cost each student $1000.

I hope he does!

~~~
alf
The page mentions "This is an experimental course that will probably have some
bugs and kinks. It may or may not be related to the plenary talk I'm giving at
PyCon'2012 (wink ;-)". So there are hopefully going to be slides at some
point.

------
maccylo
Too bad the schedule for awesome chances like this to almost never seem to fit
with the spare time I have. I'm way past the only-kiddy projects phase, yet
haven't found anything big (as in a project shared with others) to hack on.

